# dünne und leichte wasserdichte Überhandschuhe?



## rasinini (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche für meinen nächsten Transalp möglichst dünne, aber wasserdichte Überhandschuhe, mit denen man vernünftig biken kann.
Also keine dicken Winterhandschuhe, sondern welche mit möglichst kleinem Packmass und wenig Gewicht. 
So ähnlich gemacht wie Gore-Tex Regenjacken vielleicht.

Wer weis was?

Gruss
rasinini


----------



## fritzn (8. Januar 2006)

Evtl. nicht ganz dass, an was Du jetzt gedacht hast:

Ich führe ein paar ordinäre Putzhandschuhe für 1,29 aus Vollgummi mit - schön quietschentengelb.

Allerdings weniger wegen dem Wasser - meist trocknen die Hände recht schnell bzw. ist das kein größeres Problem. Ich würde sie evtl. bei plötzlichem Schneeeinbruch brauchen können, wenn stundenlang sehr kalt, so als Nässeschutz über langen dünnen Fleecehandschuhen.

Aber z.B. bei Kettenklemmern und ähnlichem sehr angenehm, da man sich nicht die normalen Bikehandschuhe vollsauen muss, mit denen man evtl. auch mal im Gesicht versucht, des Schweisses Herr zu werden.

So ein Öl-"Z" auf der Stirn kommt nicht so stylish auf der Hüttn

Und denk dran - auf die Hände fällt man auch ab und an, besonders wenn´s glitschig wird. Ich würde da nicht so viel investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (8. Januar 2006)

ich hab softshell handschuhe. sind zwar eigentlich fürn langlauf/biathlon konzipiert, aber ich find sie sind universell einsetzbar. das softshell ist nur auf dem handrücken die andere seite ist mit super grip ausgestattet, und man bekommt nicht so schnell schwitzige hände.   obs hilft?


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2006)

Guck mal da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148315

Hab ich auch schon ewig nach gesucht, meine bisherige (zufriedenstellende) Lösung waren aber simple Platikhandschuhe aus dem Baumarkt. Müssen ja nur sicherstellen, dass kein Wind durchgeht und man eisig kalte Finger kriegt. Plus ein bisschen Griffsicherheit natürlich. Atmungsaktivität ist mir in dem Fall latte. Lieber winziges Packmaß als ein komplettes zweites Paar Handschuhe, das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## hubabuba (9. Januar 2006)

OP Handschuhe. Im Ernst ...


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2006)

für transalp? 
im sommer?


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> im sommer?


Horizontalregen bei 2 Grad Celsius oder gar Schnee ist auch im August drin.


----------



## hubabuba (9. Januar 2006)

Dass man bei einem Transalp Langfingerhandschuhe für gegen Kälte dabei hat ist ja wohl selbstverständlich. Die OP-Handschuhe machen die dann lediglich wasserdicht(er).


----------



## rasinini (9. Januar 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab softshell handschuhe...


Die sind aber nicht wasserdicht - oder?


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2006)

bei softshell schwitzt du nicht von innen die gummihandschuhe durch, 
sondern es tropft leicht von aussen.


----------



## rasinini (9. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> bei softshell schwitzt du nicht von innen die gummihandschuhe durch, sondern es tropft leicht von aussen.


Es darf ja ruhig leicht von aussen tropfen, solange die Finger auch bei Dauerregen warm bleiben. Tun sie das bei Softshell-Handschuhen?
(Ich denke mal, Schnee lässt sich vom Softshell-Material  leichter abhalten wie Regen - oder?)

Gruss
rasinini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (9. Januar 2006)

unter extrembediengungen hab ich sie noch nicht getestet. hab sie eher zum autofahren (->weil supergrip) und zum eiskratzen davor  
durch die oberseite wird wohl so schnell nix durchgehen. bei den nähten bin ich mir nich so sicher. aber durch ne softshelljacke geht zumindest nix so schnell durch. da hab ich schon schneeerfahrungen gesammelt.
was die isolation angeht, die sind innen mit so ner art fleeceschicht. arg warm halten sie nicht, aber ich denk bei der anstrengung, die beim fahren auch dazukommt, sollts reichen. kuck dir so dinger halt mal an ggf. testen und unter fließend wasser halten  
sind ursprünglich langlauf-/biatlon handschuhe von roeckl.

gummihandschuhe? ich weiß nicht. da schwitzen bei mir die hände schon vom nichtstun.


----------



## flocu (10. Januar 2006)

Latexhandschuhe fürn Notfall seh ich ein.
Aber lange Handschuhe auf ner Transalp? Braucht mer das denn??


----------



## hubabuba (11. Januar 2006)

Ja!


----------



## dubbel (11. Januar 2006)

lange handschuhe seh ich ein. 
aber latexhandschuhe?


----------



## hrafnagud (11. Januar 2006)

die passen zu deinem schwarzen ledertanga


----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lange Handschuhe auf ner Transalp? Braucht mer das denn??


Ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz. Lange Handschuhe sind beim Biken generell sehr empfehlenswert. Sind ja quasi auch Notfall-Bremsbeläge. Auf einer Transalp erst recht, weil man da einerseits meist unbekanntes Terrain befährt, man sich andererseits keine unnötigen Verletzungen leisten mag.

Und dann weiß ich nicht, wie Du Dir eine Transalp vorstellst. Höhen von 2500+ sind bei jeder anständigen Route dabei. Da wirds halt auch mal etwas kühler. Solange es trocken ist, finde ich normale Ganzfinger absolut ausreichend. Bei Regen und ggf sogar noch Wind wirds aber ganz schnell klamm. War das August 2002 mit dem Wintereinbruch?

Separate Winter-Handschuhe möchte ich aber nicht mitnehmen (Packvolumen!). Also braucht man einen Weg, die normalen mit einer wasser-/winddichten Schicht aufzupeppen. Plastikhandschuhe finde ich da einen prima Kompromiss. Ums Schwitzen gehts in solchen Fällen nicht mehr, glaub mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hrafnagud (11. Januar 2006)

ich habe einmal in einem Reisebericht gelesen das jemand Dieselhandschuhe von der Tanke mitgenommen und bei Regen dann auch genutzt hatte, scheint ganz gut zu klappen.

OT: wie wäre es mit gummis?


----------



## rasinini (11. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Separate Winter-Handschuhe möchte ich aber nicht mitnehmen (Packvolumen!). Also braucht man einen Weg, die normalen mit einer wasser-/winddichten Schicht aufzupeppen. Plastikhandschuhe finde ich da einen prima Kompromiss. Ums Schwitzen gehts in solchen Fällen nicht mehr, glaub mir.


So denke ich auch.
Also welche dünne, leichte und wasserdichte Handschuhe passen am besten über normale "Langfingersommerbikehandschuhe" und bieten trotzdem noch ausreichend Grip, Gefühl und Bewegungsfreiheit zum Bergradfahren?

Gruss
rasinini


----------



## Scale99 (11. Januar 2006)

Kondome hat man ja wohl immer am Mann !


----------



## hrafnagud (11. Januar 2006)

ein ww nicht


----------



## dubbel (11. Januar 2006)

ww?    WinterWichser?


----------



## hrafnagud (11. Januar 2006)

so ähnlich...

http://www.weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## flocu (11. Januar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann weiß ich nicht, wie Du Dir eine Transalp vorstellst. Höhen von 2500+ sind bei jeder anständigen Route dabei. Da wirds halt auch mal etwas kühler. Solange es trocken ist, finde ich normale Ganzfinger absolut ausreichend. Bei Regen und ggf sogar noch Wind wirds aber ganz schnell klamm. War das August 2002 mit dem Wintereinbruch?



Hm, ich hatte auf Transalp nur kurzfingrige dabei und kann mich net erinnern besonders an den Händen gefroren zu haben. Vielleicht hab ichs aber auch verdrängt (-;

Also 2 Paar Handschuhe find ich auch absolut unmöglich, wenn schon, dann nur langfingrige.


----------



## fritzn (11. Januar 2006)

Ich finde FÜR MICH optimal, auf Transalp 3 Paar Handschuhe dabeizuhaben.

Das sind LANGfingrige Bikehandschuhe mit Lederinnenhand, perforiert.
Wg. der Sicherheit beim Stürzen und wg. des Temperaturgefälles.
Die fahre ich sonst auch immer, auch bei 30° und leichten Minusgraden (auf einer Kurztour).
(Specialized Body Geom., Prädikat: ++)

Normalerweise reicht der Handschuh völlig aus, aber für "Überraschungen" hab ich noch ein paar Fleece-Handschuhe mit Windstopper von Aldi dabei.
Kann ja sein, dass man den ganzen Tag fahren muss bei Kälte. Auch, falls die anderen mal nass geworden sind. Gewicht ist vernachlässigbar. Funktion top für 2,99. Das sind diese "Laufhandschuhe". Da gibts auch noch ne super Fleece-Mütze, mit Windstopper in der Stirnpartie, die untern Helm passt.
Das sind fast meine universellsten und durchdachtesten und wichtigsten Ausrüstungsgegenstände, die hab ich eigentlich immer dabei, auch "zivil".
Über den Kopf verliert man 25% Wärme.

Und eben noch die Putzhandschuhe. Eigentlich wg. Rep., aber sicher auch sinnvoll bei Nässe und wenn´s ganz ganz grob werden sollte.
Dafür verwendet hab ich sie noch NIE, weil das Wetter einfach nicht so schlimm war. Für Rep. aber öfter mal.
Dieselhandschuhe haben keine Passform (kann gefährlich werden), und die Laborteile sind mir zu dünn - da traue ich den Putzern mehr zu. Das Gummi ist die Definition von Grip.

Auch wenn´s unwahrscheinlich klingt, es ist so: 
Signal geben kann man damit auch (gelb). 
Und Wasser schöpfen.
Und sogar putzen  

Man muss auch mal dran denken, dass sich jm. verletzen könnte, und lange keine Hilfe kommt. Wenn da jm. Handschuhe oder Mütze für den/die Armen übrig hat, kann das sehr sehr sinnvoll sein.

Würde aber auch sagen, dass Softshell in 90% ausreicht.
Ich bin da evtl. etwas sehr umsichtig ausgestattet.


----------



## durchgedreht (10. Juni 2007)

Wenn das liest, kann man in den Glauben verfallen, einige würden auch mit ner Aldi Tüte als Rucksack in die Alpen wandern gehen. Letztes Jahr hatten wir 7(!) Tage Dauerregen beim AlpenX und ich hatte leihcte Lange Handschuhe dabei. Mir war SCH*** kalt, obwohl ich die Tankstellen-Ausführung dabei hatte (und ich war extrem dankbar dafür!). Tankstellenhandschuhe oder Latex macht sinn, da der Regen nicht durch kommt. Bei Tankstellenhandschuhe am besten für jeden Tag 1 Paar mitnehmen, wiegt ja nix. Trotzdem werde ich mir dieses Jahr ein zweites Paar Neopren oder Regenüberhandschuhe mitnehmen. Das ist es mir auf jeden Fall wert.
Die hatten sich bei einem von uns sehr gut bewährt:
Bicycles - 3-Finger Regenhandschuh (Art-Nr: 124749) z.B. BOC24.de


----------



## Munibiker (11. Juni 2007)

Neopren sehr gut, hab ich auch.Aber fürs Biken gibts sonst nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

